# My beautiful boys



## vawny (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello.

My beautiful male rats died earlier in the year, and before I start gushing about the next ones, I want to pay tribute to my first pair.

Bram was an agouti self. I bought him from a pet shop and had him for maybe four weeks before I realised how sad he was on his own. So I went to a different pet store and purchased a second rat. Charlie was a hooded pink eyed white. He was quick, and obviously not used to being handled. After a careful introduction took place, my ratties moved into a larger cage, and with me into my partners flat.

Bram was the cuddly rat, loved to be stroked. Charlie never quite lost his unease at being held, but enjoyed leaving the cage- quite an escape artist in fact!

I was considering entering them into a rat show in the pet class- just for fun- when Charlie developed a skin complaint. After that he was just never the same. He then had a stroke a month or two later and was put to sleep while I cuddled him. Barely two weeks later, Bram became very lathargic. Within one day he went from tired to wheezy. He died at home on my partners lap. Losing Bram so close to losing Charlie tipped me over the edge- I was hysterical and inconsolable.

Since then, I have come to terms with it, and they had a bloody good life! I'm veggie, but they still got meat- the very best as well (my partner sorted that bit out!). I now have a puppy, and am looking forward to getting more rats. But my first two will always be special, and I still miss them terribly.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cute ratties.


----------



## vawny (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you, I think so too! I have so many pictures...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then we need to see those pics! They were lovely boys, vawny.


----------



## vawny (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay then! Here are some more of my favourites:

Bram on the run:









Charlie taking centre stage:









The boys on my partners' lap:









Bram the hand held rat: (sorry it's blurry!)









Charlie in the top of his castle:









My boys taking shelter under a cushion on my sofa:









This is nice that I can share these pictures with interested parties, but it's making me very sad. To know they had a good life doesn't stop that. Thanks for taking an interest though guys. xx


----------

